# Gov. swears in district court judge



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BELCHERTOWN, Mass. (WWLP) - Western Massachusetts currently has too few judges to handle the case load in our court system. Governor Patrick is vowing to fill the vacancies despite the state's budget problems.
Governor Deval Patrick ceremoniously swore in Maureen Walsh as an associate justice of the district court. Walsh actually started back in August because of the number of open judicial seats in our region. 
Six more still need to be filled. Governor Deval Patrick says his latest budget cuts won't impact the filling of these openings.
Judge Walsh, a graduate of UMass Amherst went to get her law degree at Western New England College and then became a law clerk for US District Judge Michael Ponsor. 
Maureen Walsh says, "So when I think why governor Deval Patrick appointed me what did he see in me I think he saw all of you. Thank you for that."

http://www.wwlp.com/global/story.asp?s=9229063&srvc=latest


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I can name more than a handfull of judges he should shitcan too


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

This one you won't have to worry about, she's a former ADA, and former Chairwoman of the Mass. Parole Board. Good head on her shoulders and uses common sense.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

From seeing some of the decisions of the parole board she
does not impress me.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Mikey682 said:


> This one you won't have to worry about, she's a former ADA,


That didn't prevent that jerkoff asshole W. Michael Ryan from becoming one of the most liberal douchebag judges to hit the court system. The best day was when he finally retired.


----------

